# Smoker gaskets



## gatorbuff15 (May 21, 2019)

Just bought this cheap smoker off of Craigslist and it doesn’t retain smoke well. Looking for tips on which gasket and other products to buy in order to fix this problem. Thanks.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2019)

We really need a bit more info on the type of smoker you have...a picture would help.
There are far to many options to offer pertinent advice without more info.
Walt


----------



## gatorbuff15 (May 21, 2019)

Sorry I forgot to attach it


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2019)

No problem...it happens
I'm going to assume yours leaks in the same places as my little offset did...
You've got a couple options...BUT...
Around the lid area of your cook chamber and fire box, I'd use "lova lock" gasket material...it is available on amazon and a google search might locate it at a local big box store in your area...it works quite well, is not terribly expensive, is easy to install and has decent longevity.  I have it on two different smokers...
For other little leaks...like around bolted on accessories (like the handles and the lid mounted thermometers) use a high temp RV caulk... it's usually RED in color and works very well in sealing up small minor leaks.
FYI...the RV caulk works well for helping to re-secure the "lava lock" gasket should it start to come lose in the future...(mine did a bit and a little squirt of the silicone reattached it nicely)...clean surfaces are imperative for any gasket material to adhere and work well, so follow the recommended surface cleaning instructions...
Or you could skip the lava lock and just use the high temp silicone...
I've done that also...
Clean around the opening the lid covers on the cook chamber with some alcohol and scotch brite pad or steel wool (or a brillo type pad) get all the built up gunk and rust off and make sure it's free of debris.
Do the same around the edge of the underside of the lid where it comes into contact with the "drum" part of the cook chamber.
On the underside of the lid apply clear packing box tape or scotch type tape everywhere the caulk will come in contact with the lid when you close it...make sure the tape is well applied with no wrinkles or bubbles...be generous with the tape...you dont want the "wet" caulk to come into contact with any metal on the lid when its closed.
Apply a generous (fairly thick but not crazy like...lol..) bead of caulk around the opening on the cook chamber where you cleaned it and close the lid firmly but not overly tight...you should "see" the caulk squish out a little bit everywhere...any gaps will leak so add a bit more caulk where necessary...leave it closed till the caulk cures then gently open the lid...properly done the caulk will not have adhered to the tape but confirmed to it perfectly.
Peel off the tape and you should have a pretty darn good seel.
I'm sure others will chime in with advice also...
Good luck and happy smoking...
Walt


----------



## gatorbuff15 (May 21, 2019)

How much lavalock do you think I would need for the whole smoker


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2019)

gatorbuff15 said:


> How much lavalock do you think I would need for the whole smoker


You'd have to measure the linear length around the outside edge of your lid(s)..I think (if memory serves) one package of lava lock is about 15 feet in length....
I think I got mine a Walmart.


----------



## JWFokker (May 21, 2019)

Don't bother with gasket on the firebox door. It won't stand up to the heat.


----------



## jcam222 (May 21, 2019)

bbqgaskets.com has plenty of choices. they have high temp meant for 1000F and 1500F for the fire box too.


----------



## JWFokker (May 22, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> bbqgaskets.com has plenty of choices. they have high temp meant for 1000F and 1500F for the fire box too.



The gasket material will hold up, the adhesive backing does not. 

Especially on a firebox design like the Chargriller has. That door gets way too hot.


----------

